#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Te lelijk voor het huwelijk, alleen blijven?

## eva1986

Assalam aleikum,

Dit gaat een heel persoonlijk bericht worden maar ik moet het aan iemand kwijt. Ik voel me al mijn hele leven lelijk, ben ook weleens uitgescholden en daardoor is het nog erger geworden. Ik ben er ook zo onzeker en gesloten van geworden. Ik ben een bekeerde moslima en wil heel graag een Islamitisch gezin stichten en loskomen van mijn ouders en het liefst in een ander land gaan wonen. Een tijdje terug heb ik me aangemeld op een islamitische datingsite en daar een hele leuke broeder 'ontmoet' . Ik dacht echt 'nu gaat het misschien wel gebeuren en kan ik trouwen'. Hij vroeg natuurlijk om foto's en die heb ik hem gegeven , hij zei wel dat hij me mooi vond maar hij liet ineens niks meer van zich horen terwijl hij wel online is op die site. Nu voel ik me echt zo verschrikkelijk, ik weet dat het komt omdat ik lelijk ben. Veel marokaanse en turkse moslima's hier zijn ook z&#00243; mooi, daar kan ik nooit tegenop. Voordat ik moslim werd heb ik dit soort dingen ook wel meegemaakt met mannen. Ik wil dit eigenlijk gewoon het liefst nooit meer meemaken en accepteren dat ik nooit ga trouwen , maar hoe doe je dat? Is het islamitisch gezien wel goed om te doen? Ik wil geen non worden ofzo, maar ik wil gewoon alleen blijven en daar vrede mee hebben... blijven hopen op een man die mij ooit wil trouwen, ik heb er geen zin meer in. 

Nog iets anders; dit gedoe met die man maakt me z&#00243; verdrietig terwijl het gewoon ramadan is! Ik moet me daarop concentreren maar het lukt niet. Ik voel me weer als vroeger voor ik moslima werd met liefdesverdriet.. 

Bedankt voor het luisteren/lezen. Comments als 'niemand is lelijk' wil ik niet horen. Binnen de Islam is schoonheid juist heel belangrijk en wordt erkend dat mensen lelijk kunnen zijn, ik zie mijn uiterlijk dan ook als een test van Allah (SWT).

----------


## issaoui

Salaam Zuster,

binnen de islam is innerlijke schoonheid gewenst en toegelaten, maar als het om uiterlijk gaat NIET , OMDAT DE PROFEET S.A.S. in een ahadith zegt : allah kijkt niet naar jullie uiterlijk , maar naar jullie harten !!Dus beste zuster , heb vertrouwen in allah dat de ware binnen de kortste keren met jouw een gezin gaat stichtten. geduld, geduld, en nog eens geduld, inderdaad allah zou jouw dan wel eens beroeven met je uiterlijk, so what!! als je maar gelukkig bent met de islam, en met profeet als verkondiger!! wallah ik heb respectvoor je zuster dat je moslima , bent !! JE ZIT BINNEN, JE GAAT IN DE PRIJZEN VALLEN iNSCHALLAH !!! HET BESTE , en blijf positief denken , zeggen en doen ....

dus dik,dun,lelijk,mooi , het doet er allemaal niet toe !!! je moet IMAAN HEBBEN JUISTE GELOOF EN INTENTIE HEBBEN , hier DRAAIT HET ALLEMAAL OM.........

----------


## HansOp

Ewa Eva, waarom probeer je het niet bij 1 of andere hendrik of sjonnie, liefde is op meerdere plekken te zoeken.

----------


## Siwaak_Takje

Dit bericht is al zo'n twee jaar geleden geplaatst.

Maar toch ga ik er op reageren.

NEE! NIEMAND is lelijk.
Want uiteindelijk vind iedereen iemand die hem of haar aantrekkelijk vind. Kijk maar rond om je, je vindt toch niet lle mensen mooi? Misschien vind jij iemand mooi die ik oer lelijk zou kunnen vinden en omgekeerd, zuster.
Want betreft die ene van op de chat; niemand zei dat het om je uiterlijk ging. Dat heb jij jezelf wijsgemaakt. Op d'n duur gaan jouw hersenen ding accepteren ookal kloppen ze niet. Ze nemen dan enkel dingen aan die ze gewoon zijn.
Maak ze dan maar snel duidelijk dat je niet lelijk bent. Dat is niemand, iedereen is het wond van Allaah op aarde.

Vertrouw op Allaah en ik hoop echt uit de grond van mijn hart dat je ondertussen gerouwd bent  :Smilie:

----------


## Onlylove

Hoi Eva, ik las op deze site een artikel dat het draait om zelfvertrouwen en uitstraling. Ik merk dat je dit niet hebt op dit moment. Dit stukje is wat meer op mannen gericht, maar ik denk dat jij er ook je voordeel mee kunt doen. 
Je moet er wel zelf aan werken maar misschien helpt het je wat op weg. Het gaat om de website van betereminnaar. Beste even googelen maar.

succes

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Assalam aleikum,
> 
> Dit gaat een heel persoonlijk bericht worden maar ik moet het aan iemand kwijt. Ik voel me al mijn hele leven lelijk, ben ook weleens uitgescholden en daardoor is het nog erger geworden. Ik ben er ook zo onzeker en gesloten van geworden. Ik ben een bekeerde moslima en wil heel graag een Islamitisch gezin stichten en loskomen van mijn ouders en het liefst in een ander land gaan wonen. Een tijdje terug heb ik me aangemeld op een islamitische datingsite en daar een hele leuke broeder 'ontmoet' . Ik dacht echt 'nu gaat het misschien wel gebeuren en kan ik trouwen'. Hij vroeg natuurlijk om foto's en die heb ik hem gegeven , hij zei wel dat hij me mooi vond maar hij liet ineens niks meer van zich horen terwijl hij wel online is op die site. Nu voel ik me echt zo verschrikkelijk, ik weet dat het komt omdat ik lelijk ben. Veel marokaanse en turkse moslima's hier zijn ook z mooi, daar kan ik nooit tegenop. Voordat ik moslim werd heb ik dit soort dingen ook wel meegemaakt met mannen. Ik wil dit eigenlijk gewoon het liefst nooit meer meemaken en accepteren dat ik nooit ga trouwen , maar hoe doe je dat? Is het islamitisch gezien wel goed om te doen? Ik wil geen non worden ofzo, maar ik wil gewoon alleen blijven en daar vrede mee hebben... blijven hopen op een man die mij ooit wil trouwen, ik heb er geen zin meer in. 
> 
> Nog iets anders; dit gedoe met die man maakt me z verdrietig terwijl het gewoon ramadan is! Ik moet me daarop concentreren maar het lukt niet. Ik voel me weer als vroeger voor ik moslima werd met liefdesverdriet.. 
> 
> Bedankt voor het luisteren/lezen. Comments als 'niemand is lelijk' wil ik niet horen. Binnen de Islam is schoonheid juist heel belangrijk en wordt erkend dat mensen lelijk kunnen zijn, ik zie mijn uiterlijk dan ook als een test van Allah (SWT).



Gewoon atheist worden en dan date ik met jou  :hihi:

----------


## Ready?

Ik ga niet zeggen dat je lelijk bent, want mooie mensen bestaan niet.

----------


## moslim1979

Schoonheid zit binnen in de mens de buiten kant vergaat de binnen kant blijft

----------


## whateverr

Ik vind mezelf ook lelijk, maar ik ga niet zoeken naar een man. Je moet het op je af laten komen. Of je komt hem tegen of niet, geen dingen gaan forceren. 
Bovendien is de uitstraling van een persoon veel belangrijker dan alleen het uiterlijk.

Je kan er nog zo ''mooi'' uitzien qua uiterlijk maar als je bv. onzekerheid uitstraalt dan word je al gauw lelijk.....
And dont forget: smaken verschillen, dat deze man jouw misschien niet mooi vond, betekent niet dat er daar niemand voor je is of dat er geen enkele man bestaat die jou knap vind.

----------


## Tanga0uia

Meid schoonheid zit van binnen.. Als je mooi bent van Binnen straal je dat uit .. Er zijn genoeg dames die mooi zijn maar doordat ze zich ook zo gaan gedragen maakt dat hun weer lelijk.. 

Nobody is perfect baby 😉

----------


## Jongeman34

Salaam alaikom, hoe oud ben je? weet je in de paradijs verkrijgt men 100 % schoonheid. Dat is 85 tot 90 % meer dan op de dounia. Innerlijke schoonheid is heel belangrijk. Het leven is niet makkelijk. Wat voor zin heeft het om het moelijk te maken?

----------


## aboe omar 1

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

Aslaaamu alaykomu


De profeet vzmh zegt in een hadeet: Een vrouw wordt gehuwd om 4 zaken. 1- om haar schoonheid, 2- om haar afkomst, 3- om haar rijkdom en om haar 4- practisatie van haar geloof. Hou je vast aan degenen die zich houdt aan haar geloof moge je handen gevuld zijn met zand.

Naham

Deze hadeet maakt ons duidenlijk dat een vrouw gehuwd kan worden om haar schoonheid maar die vervaagt. Om haar rijkdom maar dat kan veranderen, Om haar afkomst maar vandaag is een stamboom eervol morgen niet. Maar de profeet zegt dat een vrouw met geloof het beste is om te huwen. 

De profeet vzmh deed dua tegen de persoon waarvan de bacis principe niet is te trouwen omwille van het geloof. Vandaar dat hij zei vzmh moge je handen gevuld zijn met zand. Want zand is niks waard en waait weer weg met elke windje die komt.

Vandaar dat we bemerken dat heel veel huwlijke stranden of dat velen moslim mannen niet gelukkig zijn met hun super mooie vrouwen. Of dat de moslimas niet blij zijn met hun super mooie mannen wegens concurentie of een hoogmoedige naast de schoenen lopende echtgenoot(E).

Naham beste Eva weet moge Allah je barmhartig zijn dat het trouwen een gunst is van Allah verheven is hij wat wordt gezien als RIZQ. Allah verheven is hij heeft deze Rizq geschreven op het bewaarde paneel voor dat hij de hemelen en aarden schiep met 50.000 jaar.

Als allah het als lots bestemming heeft gemaakt dat iemand trouwt of scheidt en 4 vrouwen zal nemen dan kan niemand dat veranderen. Want er is geen wil naast de wil van Allah verheven is Hij. Voel je niet lelijk en laat de duivel geen misbruik maken van je onzekerheid over je uiterlijk.

Want de beste gunst heb je al verkregen je ben een moslima. En hoe meer je practiseerd en hoe beter je je heer aanbidt hoe dichter je bij hem komt verheven is HIj. Verricht veel smeekgebeden zodat allah jou een prachtige man schenkt die JOU verdient. Naham ik zeg jou verdient en niet die je verdient. Want onder de beste gunsten in deze aarden is een gelovige vrouw. En dat ben je inshalah.

En elke vrouw is mooi alleen zien velen mannen dat niet in. Moge Allah je bijstaan en je dua verhoren en moge allah verheven is hij jou snel je prins op het witte paard bezorgen waarmee je samen jullie pad richting de jennah zal belopen.


Je broertje in de islaam Aboe Omar al-athary

----------


## aboe omar 1

> Salaam alaikom, hoe oud ben je? weet je in de paradijs verkrijgt men 100 % schoonheid. Dat is 85 tot 90 % meer dan op de dounia. Innerlijke schoonheid is heel belangrijk. Het leven is niet makkelijk. Wat voor zin heeft het om het moelijk te maken?


Asalaamu alaykom

100% schoonheid is niet mogenlijk want dat zou inhouden dat we Allah verheven is Hij evenaren in schoonheid wat niet kan. Want zoals bekend onder de studenten van de kennis is HIJ verheven is Hij alleen 100% mooi. Maar je bedoeling is mashalah moge Allah je belonen voor je advies.

Naham

----------


## Batata Helwa

lieve zuster

wat vervelend dat je dit allemaal moet meemaken ghair in cha allah zie het als een beproeving
in cha allah zal allah swt een goede man op je pad brengen
blijf vertrouwen op allah swt hij heeft vast een heel mooie bestemming voor jou

wat betreft die datingsite,,het zegt meer over hem dan over jou dus treur aub niet!!

----------


## salwa xxx

Als je ban binnen mooi bent, dan straal je dat uit!!
Wees zelfzekerder!!
Sbar moet je hebben! En alles komt goed! Dit leven is maar tijdelijk, ieder zijn test, zuster!

----------


## Cleo_patra

Najaaaaaaaaa .... 


Meid je bent gewoon hartstikke onzeker meer niet, 

Hoeveel dames van +/- 30 zijn nog niet getrouwd , en zijn/voelen zich knap/aantrekkelijk ! 

Geloof mij, het gaat om de klik, de juiste man vinden & de mekteb . 

Al ben je de knapste der knapsten als het niet hel mekteb is zal je alleen eindigen ! 

Niet zo onzeker doen meis! Een hoop dames hier ( waaronder ik ook) zullen ongetwijfeld niet getrouwd zijn ... 

Dat hoeft niet te betekenen dat wij allemaal lelijk zijn ,! Dat is gewoon del mektab! Jij hebt niet de juiste getroffen meer niet !

----------


## leilah24

Ik hoop dat je de ware gaat tegenkomen inchallah!

----------


## aker3ie28

Mensen reageren terwijl dit een oeroud topic is... Even serieus.. De ts zal vast al een vent aan de haak hebben geslagen aangezien ze niet reageert haha

----------


## ton s

Inderdaad niemand is lelijk,maar het advies van prikker om dan maar genoegen te nemen met Allah,dat is een beetje kort door de bocht.Dit meisje wil een leuke vent en misschien kinderen

----------

